# python27 build failure on FreeBSD 8.2-R



## twobithacker (Apr 11, 2014)

I just did a `portsnap` and went to compile lang/python27 (just a plain `make`)and I'm getting a build error that I'm not sure how to attack. Any suggestions? I did look in UPDATING, but didn't see anything obvious.


```
===>  Building for python27-2.7.6_4
cd /var/tmp/ports/usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.6/portbld.shared;  /usr/bin/env VPATH="/var/tmp/ports/usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.6" SHELL=/bin/sh NO_LINT=YES PREFIX=/usr/local  LOCALBASE=/usr/local  LIBDIR="/usr/lib"  CC="cc" CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing"  CPP="cpp" CPPFLAGS="-I/usr/local/include"  LDFLAGS=" -L/usr/local/lib -pthread"  CXX="c++" CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing"  MANPREFIX="/usr/local" BSD_INSTALL_PROGRAM="install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_LIB="install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 444"  BSD_INSTALL_SCRIPT="install  -o root -g wheel -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_DATA="install  -o root -g wheel -m 444"  BSD_INSTALL_MAN="install  -o root -g wheel -m 444" make libpython2.7.so python;  /bin/ln -f libpython2.7.so libpython2.7.so.1;  /bin/ln -f python python-shared2.7
make: don't know how to make pyconfig.h. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27.
```

This is in a jailed environment on FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE i386.

Full log at https://gist.github.com/2bithacker/10503976


----------

